# wlan verschlüsselung



## nordi (24. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, ich habe ein frage zur verschlüsselung von einem wireless lan. Ich habe zu hause den dsl router t-sinus 111 und das datapack! 
Also, ich hab mich mal im internet dazu erkundigt: Also, wenn ich die Verbindung verschlüsseln will, dann muss ich nur beim dslrouter unter WEP einen "key" eingeben und den gleichen key bei der software beim datapack eingeben. Das klappt auch-  habe ich schon probiert. Aber ich habe noch einen anderen PC, wo ich mir einen seperate Karte bei ATELCO gekauft habe. Bei der beiligenden Software kann man zwar auch "Verschlüsselung" anklicken, aber man muss da keinen key eingeben sondern ASCI datensätze oder sowas. Wie bekomme ich die raus. Bei der TELEKOM Software macht der das schon automatisch, glaube ich. Aber bei der anderen karte klappt das eben nicht. Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten, die Verbindung zu verschlüsseln.

Frohes Fest wünsch ich Euch allen und schöne grüße aus dem kalten köln

marius


----------



## TheNBP (25. Dezember 2003)

Für gewöhlich werden bei WLAN Geräten die Verschlüsselungs Keys entweder im Hexadezimal  oder im ASCII Format eingegeben.

Nach Deiner Beschreibung scheint mir so das das T-Sinus das HEX Format und die Atelco Karte das ASCII Format verwendet.
In dem Fall kann man mittels eines Editors der beide Formate beherrscht (z.b. Ultraedit) den Key von HEX nach ASCII (oder umgekehrt) umwandeln.

Eine andere und deutlich sicherere Methode zur Verschlüsselung ist IPsec, üblicherweise in Verbindung mit einem VPN. Ist aber auch aufwendiger.


----------



## nordi (3. Januar 2004)

Also, ich hab einiges ausprobiert, hab aber irgendwie nicht wirklich geklappt. Ich hab hier mal zwei Screenshots...vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen:

Hier das Konfigurationsprogramm vom T-Sinus 111:






und hier das Konfigurationsprogramm von der Atelco WLAN-Karte:





Was muss ich jetzt oben beim Router und was bei der Atelcokarte eingeben? Hab mir UltraEdit runtergeladen...was muss ich machen?


----------



## TheNBP (3. Januar 2004)

Also der T-Sinus Router will wenn ich das richtig interpretiere einen HEX Key haben, und bei der Atelco Karte kannst Du zwischen ASCII und HEX auswählen, also nimm dort auch das HEX Format. Dann brauchst Du Ultraedit garnicht.

Dann noch bei beiden die gleiche beliebiege 26 stellige Folge aus Zahlen und Buchstaben (1-0, A-F) eingeben. Beide auf 128bit setzten, desweiteren bei der Atelco Karte von Open auf Shared Key umstellen.

Was bei der T-Sinus allerdings ein Kennsatz und dynamische Keys sind kann ich Dir nicht sagen....


----------



## nordi (3. Januar 2004)

Muss ich beim "T-Sinus 111 Routerkonfigurationstool ein Häckchen auf "WEP Schlüssel" Dynmaisch oder Statisch anklicken?


----------



## nordi (3. Januar 2004)

Hat alles geklappt! Danke!
Hab ne 64bit verschlüsselung genommen? Was hat 128bit für vorteile außer das es länger dauert den key zu knacken?


----------



## TheNBP (3. Januar 2004)

Ausser das es länger dauert den Key herauszufinden (nehme ich mal an) sehe ich auch keine Vorteile.

Da WEP aber relativ leicht zu knacken ist, würde ich möglischst den 128bit Key nehmen wenn mir die Hardware das schon anbietet.


----------



## Jonidas (30. Juni 2005)

Ich habe ebenfalls ein kleines Problem mit der WEP-Verschlüsselung. Ich möchte meine WLan-Karte unter Ubuntu zum laufen bringen. Mein Netzwerk ist mit 128-Bit Verschlüsselt. So weit so gut. Jetzt könnte man meine WLAN Karte einfach so konfiguerieren, dass man 
	
	
	



```
iwconfig wlan0 key s:PASSWORT
```
 eingibt. Nur leider wird das Passwort dann nur 64-Bit statt 128-Bit verschlüsselt. Also bräuchte ich am besten ein Programm, dass mein Passwort in einen 26stelligen, 128-Bit Hexcode umbaut. Geht das und gibt es sowas? Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

mfG
Jonas


----------



## MCIglo (30. Juni 2005)

Jonidas hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So weit so gut.


Falsch!
WEP ist nicht gut!
Kann innerhalb von 10Minuten geknackt werden


----------



## generador (30. Juni 2005)

Soviel ich weiss macht Linux das automatisch
Also wenn du einen Key eingibts der 26 Stellen hat sollte Ubuntu auch wissen das es 128 Bit sind


----------

